
Future Proofing Your Cloud Storage Usage - andrewlouis93
https://engineering.shopify.com/blogs/engineering/future-proofing-our-cloud-storage-usage
======
joncrane
This is something you learn in the basic "Architecting on AWS class" (or at
least they used to teach it about 4 years ago).

It's also a fairly common theme in all types of partitioned datasets, whether
it's MongoDB, S3, DynamoDB, or (insert your example here--I'd love to hear
it).

Good to know if you're new to S3, but not a groundbreaking article by any
stretch of the imagination.

